# Gaggia lessons .. learnt



## ferdinand (Sep 5, 2014)

I've been going a couple of months now with the Gaggia Classico/MDF Grinder, and it all seems to be working quite well (including umpteen types of coffee from my nearly local roaster). The early mornig Espresso followed by an Americano is becoming a habit.

But two queries, if I may?

I'm finding that it can take on occasion far more than the predicted 30s for a cup of espresso to come through, but also that the Portafilter shows a number of blocked pores when held up to the light.

My standard way of clearing these is to run an amount of hot water through the filter to 'prime' the machine just before adding the new ground coffee, then empty it away before the water has gone through completely. That seems to clear a majority of blocked pores and taking me back up to perhaps 90% clear.

But is that actually a sign that my coffee is too finely ground, and that I need to adjust the grinder slightly to compensate?

(Hmmm. Having discovered the adjustment scale, I see I am on a setting of three, which seems to be quite fine.).

There's probably a need for me to tamp more loosely, too, though.

Thanks

Ferdinand


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Sounds like your grinder is not giving you the consistency in particle size that you need!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you look very closely through a magnifying lens you will find the holes are "punched" and leave tiny burs/ sharp edges which can hold coffee grains in addition to grind variation.

The oil from the beans also helps grounds to adhere to the basket holes. To overcome this soak your baskets in "Puly caffe" cleaner occaissionly /weekly depending on use .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Franks advice is sound , I'd do that first, I soak my VST weekly also .

If this persist them it could be your distribution of the coffee in the PF .


----------



## ferdinand (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks

Usually I put the basket through the dishwasher every few days.

I'll see what difference a coarser grind makes first.

F


----------

